# Adani: niente Argentina. Commenterà Marocco Croazia.



## admin (15 Dicembre 2022)

Repubblica: in altro ambito, in altre circostanze, visto il clamore che si solleva ogni volta, nessuna tv al mondo rinuncerebbe ad avere Lele Adani telecronista per la finale, in quota Argentina, ovviamente. Ma qui c’è la serissima Rai, ci sono gerarchie da rispettare, la coppia principale è quella formata da Alberto Rimedio e Antonio Di Gennaro e la finale spetta a loro. Adani e Bizzotto commenteranno sabato quella per il terzo e quarto posto.


----------



## admin (15 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: in altro ambito, in altre circostanze, visto il clamore che si solleva ogni volta, nessuna tv al mondo rinuncerebbe ad avere Lele Adani telecronista per la finale, in quota Argentina, ovviamente. Ma qui c’è la serissima Rai, ci sono gerarchie da rispettare, la coppia principale è quella formata da Alberto Rimedio e Antonio Di Gennaro e la finale spetta a loro. Adani e Bizzotto commenteranno sabato quella per il terzo e quarto posto.


.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: in altro ambito, in altre circostanze, visto il clamore che si solleva ogni volta, nessuna tv al mondo rinuncerebbe ad avere Lele Adani telecronista per la finale, in quota Argentina, ovviamente. Ma qui c’è la serissima Rai, ci sono gerarchie da rispettare, la coppia principale è quella formata da Alberto Rimedio e Antonio Di Gennaro e la finale spetta a loro. Adani e Bizzotto commenteranno sabato quella per il terzo e quarto posto.


Si spegneva qua il sogno di Adani di emulare Victor Hugo Morales.
Un minuto di raccoglimento.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: in altro ambito, in altre circostanze, visto il clamore che si solleva ogni volta, nessuna tv al mondo rinuncerebbe ad avere Lele Adani telecronista per la finale, in quota Argentina, ovviamente. Ma qui c’è la serissima Rai, ci sono gerarchie da rispettare, la coppia principale è quella formata da Alberto Rimedio e Antonio Di Gennaro e la finale spetta a loro. Adani e Bizzotto commenteranno sabato quella per il terzo e quarto posto.


grazie a Dio la potrò guardare allora.


----------



## Manue (15 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: in altro ambito, in altre circostanze, visto il clamore che si solleva ogni volta, nessuna tv al mondo rinuncerebbe ad avere Lele Adani telecronista per la finale, in quota Argentina, ovviamente. Ma qui c’è la serissima Rai, ci sono gerarchie da rispettare, la coppia principale è quella formata da Alberto Rimedio e Antonio Di Gennaro e la finale spetta a loro. Adani e Bizzotto commenteranno sabato quella per il terzo e quarto posto.



Adani è inascoltabile.
Va bene il tifo, va bene la passione, 
ma agli ascoltatori frega una mazza che il trisavolo del giocatore argentino di turno, 
vendeva le scarpe al mercato rionale, che il bisnonno era partito per l'america del nord in cerca di fortuna, 
che il nonno e la nonna si conobbero in un giorno di pioggia, che la madre portava il figlio a piedi in giro per l'argentina, 
ecc ecc


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Dicembre 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> Adani è inascoltabile.
> Va bene il tifo, va bene la passione,
> ma agli ascoltatori frega una mazza che il trisavolo del giocatore argentino di turno,
> vendeva le scarpe al mercato rionale, che il bisnonno era partito per l'america del nord in cerca di fortuna,
> ...


Le storie devi saperle anche raccontare : buffa ti inchioda alla poltrona anche quando ti racconta di messi che prese un caffè con maradona, per dirne una.
Altrimenti tutti saremmo comici, attori, divulgatori , ecc ecc.

Adani non è male ma se la sua passione non mi fa tremare allora ha fallito.
E a me non ha fatto tremare nè emozionare, non so a voi.


----------



## Giek (15 Dicembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si spegneva qua il sogno di Adani di emulare Victor Hugo Morales.
> Un minuto di raccoglimento.


Ta ta ta ta


----------



## Butcher (15 Dicembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Le storie devi saperle anche raccontare : buffa ti inchioda alla poltrona anche quando ti racconta di messi che prese un caffè con maradona, per dirne una.
> Altrimenti tutti saremmo comici, attori, divulgatori , ecc ecc.
> 
> Adani non è male ma se la sua passione non mi fa tremare allora ha fallito.
> E a me non ha fatto tremare nè emozionare, non so a voi.


A me fa solo innervosire.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Dicembre 2022)

Butcher ha scritto:


> A me fa solo innervosire.


Anche a me.
Forse non è tutta colpa sua, forse siamo noi altri ormai 'saturi' di un certo modo di raccontare calcio.
Ho sempre pensato che il troppo calcio un giorno ci avrebbe fatto inevitabilmente disinnamorare.

Io fino ai 20 anni avevo la febbre calcistica del venerdi sera aspettando la domenica tra milan, stadio, schedina, fantacalcio.
Ormai il calcio spezzatino ha distrutto il rito della domenica e iniettato nelle nostre vene troppo calcio.
Lo seguo sempre ma il rito della domenica pomeriggio era altra roba.
La magia della contemporaneità .


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Dicembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Anche a me.
> Forse non è tutta colpa sua, forse siamo noi altri ormai 'saturi' di un certo modo di raccontare calcio.
> Ho sempre pensato che il troppo calcio un giorno ci avrebbe fatto inevitabilmente disinnamorare.
> 
> ...


la colpa è sua che tratta messi come maradona, oltre al fatto di non essere capace e risultare finto.


----------



## mark (15 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: in altro ambito, in altre circostanze, visto il clamore che si solleva ogni volta, nessuna tv al mondo rinuncerebbe ad avere Lele Adani telecronista per la finale, in quota Argentina, ovviamente. Ma qui c’è la serissima Rai, ci sono gerarchie da rispettare, la coppia principale è quella formata da Alberto Rimedio e Antonio Di Gennaro e la finale spetta a loro. Adani e Bizzotto commenteranno sabato quella per il terzo e quarto posto.


Forse una delle poche scelte ragionevoli della Rai, Adani è imbarazzante e fa venire voglia di gufare l'Argentina.


----------



## Kayl (15 Dicembre 2022)

mark ha scritto:


> Forse una delle poche scelte ragionevoli della Rai, Adani è imbarazzante e fa venire voglia di gufare l'Argentina.


Ridicolo nella scena in cui dice “ha scartato tutti, anche i cammelli!” quando aveva dribblato letteralmente un solo giocatore che l’aveva seguito e gli si era messo davanti.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la colpa è sua che tratta messi come maradona, oltre al fatto di non essere capace e risultare finto.


Partiamo dal presupposto che se messi non è maradona è comunque mezzo gradino sotto, anche se per molti è addirittura superiore.
Sono opinioni che comunque rispetto.

Da tifoso di calcio poi devo essere onesto nel riconoscere che gli ultimi 15 anni di calcio sono stati segnati praticamente e dominati da messi e cr7 e noi siamo stati fortunati da appassionati a goderceli.
Ci hanno fatto compagnia, ci hanno deliziato e ci hanno fatto parlare di loro per 15 anni , mica robetta.
Parliamo di un pezzo della nostra vita.

Che i 2 vadano celebrati non ci sono dubbi, come non ci sono dubbi che siamo arrivati al tramonto delle loro carriere e un pò di nostalgia inevitabilmente ci assalirà.
Se non necessariamente perchè non potremo più ammirarli(magari a molti non piacciono) di certo perchè realizzeremo che son passati 15 anni.
Un pò come quando si ritirarono totti, del piero, baggio.
Sta certo che anche la casalinga di turno prenderà con nostalgia il ritiro dei 2 fuoriclasse in questione.

Messi e cr7 non sono stati normali e vanno celebrati ma è anche vero che non è urlando che si entra nelle case e nel cuore delle persone.
Credo la passione di adani per il calcio sia vera, ma siamo noi altri che siamo saturi.
Io almeno la vivo cosi.
Il business la magia del gioco la sta distruggendo.
Ero abituato ad altro calcio ed altri campioni.


----------



## TheKombo (15 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la colpa è sua che tratta messi come maradona, oltre al fatto di non essere capace e risultare finto.


Infatti è questo e soprattutto il fatto che lo ripeta in loop per 90 e passa minuti.
In generale poi a me questi commentatori "sensazionalisti" hanno rotto, ogni tiro, dribbling,ecc. diventa la giocata del secolo, ma basta !!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: in altro ambito, in altre circostanze, visto il clamore che si solleva ogni volta, nessuna tv al mondo rinuncerebbe ad avere Lele Adani telecronista per la finale, in quota Argentina, ovviamente. Ma qui c’è la serissima Rai, ci sono gerarchie da rispettare, la coppia principale è quella formata da Alberto Rimedio e Antonio Di Gennaro e la finale spetta a loro. Adani e Bizzotto commenteranno sabato quella per il terzo e quarto posto.



Ammetto una piccola puntina di dispiacere perché mi avrebbe fatto ridere leggere i commenti


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Dicembre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Infatti è questo e soprattutto il fatto che lo ripeta in loop per 90 e passa minuti.
> In generale poi a me questi commentatori "sensazionalisti" hanno rotto, ogni tiro, dribbling,ecc. diventa la giocata del secolo, ma basta !!!


Io non so come finirà domenica , anche se ho una mezza idea, ma dovesse vincere la francia non sarebbe il caso di aprire una discussione per contestualizzare il reale valore di Mbappè?
Forse non ci rendiamo conto che il ragazzo a 24 anni da compiere potrebbe vincere il secondo mondiale di fila e da protagonista e da trascinatore, visto che c'è tanto di suo in questa francia come in quella di 4 anni fa.
Due mondiali di fila!!!!

E si che pelè ha praticamente costruito la sua grandezza sui mondiali e sulla nazionale, visto che in europa e a grandi livelli non ci ha mai giocato.

Ma cosa sarebbe mbappè nel real, nel bayern , nel city ?
Ma non è che al psg sta perdendo tempo e si sta bruciando la carriera?

Ok che attorno a mbappè c'è una grande squadra ma 2 mondiali da leader tecnico e da stella vorrebbero dire che non ha perso il treno e l'opportunità.
Messi di treni in nazionale ne ha persi tanti invece.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Dicembre 2022)

vado compeltamente contro corrente. Bizzotto-Adani sono 10 mila volte meglio di Rimedio-Di Gennaro, ma a occhi chiusi. Oltre ad essere più pimpanti conoscono anche qualche aneddoto interessante sul calcio e fanno qualche disamina. Rimedio è odioso, oltre che spudoratamente antu-milanista ma questo è un altro discorso, il suo compagno non sa assolutamente nulla e non va oltre il classico commento ridicolo. Solo in questa patria di raccomandati possono essere la prima voce della RAI. pazzesco. Veramente qui si preferisce RIMEDIO? bhò


----------



## unbreakable (15 Dicembre 2022)

Io vado controcorrente per me è ridicolo che rimedio e di Gennaro siano le voci ufficiali RAI quando rimedio in ogni partita si scusa sempre per le cavolate che dice, ci ricorda orsato e non è mai convinto dell operato dell arbitro..
Una telecronaca piatta e piena di errori..

Al contrario bizzotto e adani hanno molta più competenza..il problema è uno solo che adani esagera..deve mostrare imparzialità e magari gioca anche su questa cosa..

Però per me bizzotto è 1000 volte meglio di rimedio..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Dicembre 2022)

ahahahaah quanto godo, gli sta proprio bene. E' diventato insopportabile


----------



## Zenos (15 Dicembre 2022)

Per colpa sua sta pagando anche bizzotto il migliore in RAI...


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Dicembre 2022)

Adani al gol della croazia contro il marocco : gol di kovacic, alla messiiiiiii. Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
Il più grande leooo !!!!
Aquilone cosmicooooo, farfalla atomicaaaaa, lince nucleareeeee.
Leoooo , l'uomo di rosariooo, la città del calcio. Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
Perchè a 6 mesi ciucciava il pallone anzichè il ciuccio..
Che bello il calcio, che fortuna ammirare leo.
1-0 croazia.


----------



## Stex (15 Dicembre 2022)

bho quando era su sky a commentare non faceva tutte ste scene. a me piaceva.


----------



## chicagousait (15 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: in altro ambito, in altre circostanze, visto il clamore che si solleva ogni volta, nessuna tv al mondo rinuncerebbe ad avere Lele Adani telecronista per la finale, in quota Argentina, ovviamente. Ma qui c’è la serissima Rai, ci sono gerarchie da rispettare, la coppia principale è quella formata da Alberto Rimedio e Antonio Di Gennaro e la finale spetta a loro. Adani e Bizzotto commenteranno sabato quella per il terzo e quarto posto.


Grazie a tutti gli dei esistenti per questo passaggio di consegne. Ora l'Argentina può vincere anche 4 - 0 tutti segnati da Messi.

Ha avuto la capacità di rendere odioso Messi ogni volta che aveva la palla tra i piedi


----------



## bobbylukr (15 Dicembre 2022)

Ma soprattutto parla di Messi come se lo avesse scoperto o inventato lui, cioè è da 15 anni che è il giocatore più famoso del mondo, non sarà certo un suo commento a farci dire "Oh ma se lo dice Adani allora è davvero forte, grazie Daniele!! ", bah...


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Dicembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Partiamo dal presupposto che se messi non è maradona è comunque mezzo gradino sotto, anche se per molti è addirittura superiore.
> Sono opinioni che comunque rispetto.
> 
> Da tifoso di calcio poi devo essere onesto nel riconoscere che gli ultimi 15 anni di calcio sono stati segnati praticamente e dominati da messi e cr7 e noi siamo stati fortunati da appassionati a goderceli.
> ...


premesso che mettere sullo stesso piano sti 2 è sbagliato, nessuno dei 2 appassiona perchè sono solo delle sanguisughe avide di denaro e successi personali.
quelli di 20-40 anni fa erano altri giocatori come per la F1 per esempio e paragonarli è idiota.
adani non fa altro che sensazionalizzare tutto quello che fa, inutilmente.
con la croazia alvarez ha fatto 2 gol e procurato il rigore, e sto scemo urla tutta la partita per messi.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: in altro ambito, in altre circostanze, visto il clamore che si solleva ogni volta, nessuna tv al mondo rinuncerebbe ad avere Lele Adani telecronista per la finale, in quota Argentina, ovviamente. Ma qui c’è la serissima Rai, ci sono gerarchie da rispettare, la coppia principale è quella formata da Alberto Rimedio e Antonio Di Gennaro e la finale spetta a loro. Adani e Bizzotto commenteranno sabato quella per il terzo e quarto posto.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 4099


Ma ci mancherebbe pure l'infoiato argentino con la Garra Charrua e divin Pipino..
Certo lo sostituiscono con quello che parla col linguaggio di genere... 
Me la guardo in streaming con cronaca brasiliana mi sa


----------



## Andris (15 Dicembre 2022)

si scatenerà in una live social o su bobo tv


----------



## hiei87 (15 Dicembre 2022)

Adani quando venne fuori anni fa era un ottimo commentatore, poi è diventato schiavo del personaggio.
In questi mondiali gli contesto il fatto di essere troppo tifoso, ma è evidente che chi l'ha messo dov'è gli abbia chiesto di farlo, o quantomeno non l'abbia voluto frenare.
Infatti, nel bene e nel male, in Italia si è parlato quasi più di Adani che delle partite.
Il problema è che spesso si passa da un eccesso all'altro. Adani è insopportabile, ma altri sono a dir poco soporiferi, oltre a dire banalità su banalità ("bel tiro, bella parata, Mbappe è forte", ecc...).
Il meno peggio mi è sembrato Stramaccioni, che ha verve e ogni tanto fa notare qualche dettaglio da allenatore, che per noi tifosi è difficile notare.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Dicembre 2022)

Secondo me la coppia perfetta al commento sarebbe Massara-Pirlo


----------



## Lo Gnu (15 Dicembre 2022)

Adani è figlio del suo stesso personaggio che si è cucito addosso. 
È stato abbandonato da Sky, verrà abbandonato anche dalla Rai, ma farà passare il messaggio che è un personaggio scomdodo. 
La sua competenza calcistica viene ormai schiacciata dalla sua stessa esagerazione. È diventato ormai una macchietta. 
Ciò nonostante, penso che la scelta della Rai sia dovuta a una questione gerarchica assai discutibile.


----------



## TheKombo (15 Dicembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io non so come finirà domenica , anche se ho una mezza idea, ma dovesse vincere la francia non sarebbe il caso di aprire una discussione per contestualizzare il reale valore di Mbappè?
> Forse non ci rendiamo conto che il ragazzo a 24 anni da compiere potrebbe vincere il secondo mondiale di fila e da protagonista e da trascinatore, visto che c'è tanto di suo in questa francia come in quella di 4 anni fa.
> Due mondiali di fila!!!!
> 
> ...


Concordo, ma è lui che doveva scegliere di andare in un club storico piuttosto della farsa PSG, gli hanno dato mezza Parigi pur di tenerlo


----------



## Djici (15 Dicembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Anche a me.
> Forse non è tutta colpa sua, forse siamo noi altri ormai 'saturi' di un certo modo di raccontare calcio.
> Ho sempre pensato che il troppo calcio un giorno ci avrebbe fatto inevitabilmente disinnamorare.
> 
> ...


Ma proprio per quello che stai dicendo tu dobbiamo stare lontanissimi da qualsiasi modifica che implichi mondiali ogni anno come avevo letto non molto tempo fa o SuperLega.
Il bello di Milan Real e proprio che e una partita SPECIALE. Una cosa che aspetti tutto l'anno. Se ogni settimana hai il tuo Milan Real allora alla fine manco lo guarderemo. Avrà perso sapore.
Overdose di calcio.

La passione e anche aspettare l'evento. Immaginare come andrà la partita/competizione.

Se il lunedì c'è Milan Real, il mercoledì Milan Liverpool il venerdì Milan Bayern e la domenica Milan PSG vado in estasi. Ma per un evento unico stile final four.
Se e così tutto l'anno allora Milan Real avrà lo stesso sapore di Milan Cagliari.
Avrà perso il sapore. Non ci sarà più nulla di speciale. Sarà solo la normalità, la banalità.
Ed è proprio tutto quello che riesce a spegnere la passione.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Dicembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma proprio per quello che stai dicendo tu dobbiamo stare lontanissimi da qualsiasi modifica che implichi mondiali ogni anno come avevo letto non molto tempo fa o SuperLega.
> Il bello di Milan Real e proprio che e una partita SPECIALE. Una cosa che aspetti tutto l'anno. Se ogni settimana hai il tuo Milan Real allora alla fine manco lo guarderemo. Avrà perso sapore.
> Overdose di calcio.
> 
> ...


Perfetto.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> premesso che mettere sullo stesso piano sti 2 è sbagliato, nessuno dei 2 appassiona perchè sono solo delle sanguisughe avide di denaro e successi personali.
> quelli di 20-40 anni fa erano altri giocatori come per la F1 per esempio e paragonarli è idiota.
> adani non fa altro che sensazionalizzare tutto quello che fa, inutilmente.
> con la croazia alvarez ha fatto 2 gol e procurato il rigore, e sto scemo urla tutta la partita per messi.


E tu pensa che il calcio quando è calcio pure senza telecronaca fa la sua bella figura ed emoziona.


----------



## Gamma (15 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: in altro ambito, in altre circostanze, visto il clamore che si solleva ogni volta, nessuna tv al mondo rinuncerebbe ad avere Lele Adani telecronista per la finale, in quota Argentina, ovviamente. Ma qui c’è la serissima Rai, ci sono gerarchie da rispettare, la coppia principale è quella formata da Alberto Rimedio e Antonio Di Gennaro e la finale spetta a loro. Adani e Bizzotto commenteranno sabato quella per il terzo e quarto posto.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 4099


Meglio.

L'atteggiamento fazioso e irritante di Adani poteva andar bene al massimo nei gironi, ma in una finale il suo essere palesemente pro Argentina risulterebbe davvero troppo fastidioso (anche nelle altre partite, ma mi accontento che non ci sia solo in finale).

Per carità, ha una bella passione per il calcio sudamericano ed ha molta cultura a riguardo, ma mi starebbe bene se stessi guardando Argentina - Brasile o Cile - Uruguay, non un Mondiale con squadre europee, asiatiche, africane ecc.

Il telecronista deve raccontare la partita e saper coinvolgere, lui prova a fare solo la seconda cosa, ma a senso unico, quindi è incompatibile con la figura di un telecronista serio. Oltretutto lui si occupa del commento tecnico, e c'è poco di tecnico in "inchinatevi a Messhhi!!! Dribbla anche i cammelli nel deserto, il miglior giocatore al mondo!" urlato come non mai.
Io non amo i commenti faziosi neanche in ambito italiano o rossonero, figuriamoci se devo sopportare quello argentino.

Poi gli argentini li chiama solo utilizzando il soprannome, sembra davvero Argentina Channel

Coinvolgimento ed imparzialità devono andare di pari passo.


Per carità, gli altri telecronisti RAI sono di scarsa qualità e sbagliano la qualunque, ma almeno non mi fanno sanguinare le orecchie a suon di aneddoti non richiesti sul bisnonno di Julian Alvarez o sul mestiere del cugino di terzo grado de "El Cuti" Romero. Va bene uno ogni tanto, così, per cultura, ma ogni due secondi no.

Poi dopo la reazione al gol di Vecino in Lazio - Inter, che portò i nerazzurri in Champions anni fa, non riesco proprio a farmelo stare simpatico. Fossi stato un tifoso laziale avrei fatto reclamo a Sky.


----------



## Gamma (15 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> premesso che mettere sullo stesso piano sti 2 è sbagliato, nessuno dei 2 appassiona perchè sono solo delle sanguisughe avide di denaro e successi personali.
> quelli di 20-40 anni fa erano altri giocatori come per la F1 per esempio e paragonarli è idiota.
> adani non fa altro che sensazionalizzare tutto quello che fa, inutilmente.
> con la croazia alvarez ha fatto 2 gol e procurato il rigore, e sto scemo urla tutta la partita per messi.


E quando sbaglia elogia gli altri, mica "rimprovera" Messi.

Quando ha tirato una ciofeca a Scszesny su rigore, Adani è rimasto 10 minuti a elogiare la prodezza del polacco, come se gliel'avesse tolta da sotto al sette.
Ma anche con la Croazia, ricordo che Pasalic aveva intercettato un passaggio prevedibilissimo di Messi e Adani ha elogiato il primo.
Guai a toccare Messi, se fa cose buone è il dio del calcio, se le fa sbagliate sono gli altri ad aver fatto un miracolo.

Irritante.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Dicembre 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> E quando sbaglia elogia gli altri, mica "rimprovera" Messi.
> 
> Quando ha tirato una ciofeca a Scszesny su rigore, Adani è rimasto 10 minuti a elogiare la prodezza del polacco, come se gliel'avesse tolta da sotto al sette.
> Ma anche con la Croazia, ricordo che Pasalic aveva intercettato un passaggio prevedibilissimo di Messi e Adani ha elogiato il primo.
> ...


che poi la verità è che gioca da fermo, non si sa come l'argentina sia arrivata in finale perchè fan pietà..


----------



## KILPIN_91 (15 Dicembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Partiamo dal presupposto che se messi non è maradona è comunque mezzo gradino sotto, anche se per molti è addirittura superiore.
> Sono opinioni che comunque rispetto.
> 
> Da tifoso di calcio poi devo essere onesto nel riconoscere che gli ultimi 15 anni di calcio sono stati segnati praticamente e dominati da messi e cr7 e noi siamo stati fortunati da appassionati a goderceli.
> ...


Adani non è per le urla che sta sul caxxo(Piccinini urla ma non rompe le palle.),ma per questo continuo atteggiarsi a guru del calcio,a tuttologo di calcio. Non è che se sei un ex giocatore allora sai tutto. Lui come calciatore faceva [email protected] dunque si e messo a fare l'opinionista tuttologo. Riuscendoci male.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: in altro ambito, in altre circostanze, visto il clamore che si solleva ogni volta, nessuna tv al mondo rinuncerebbe ad avere Lele Adani telecronista per la finale, in quota Argentina, ovviamente. Ma qui c’è la serissima Rai, ci sono gerarchie da rispettare, la coppia principale è quella formata da Alberto Rimedio e Antonio Di Gennaro e la finale spetta a loro. Adani e Bizzotto commenteranno sabato quella per il terzo e quarto posto.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 4099



Finalmente si potrà vedere una partita dell’Argentina senza dover togliere continuamente l’audio.


----------



## Zenos (15 Dicembre 2022)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Adani è figlio del suo stesso personaggio che si è cucito addosso.
> È stato abbandonato da Sky, verrà abbandonato anche dalla Rai, ma farà passare il messaggio che è un personaggio scomdodo.
> La sua competenza calcistica viene ormai schiacciata dalla sua stessa esagerazione. È diventato ormai una macchietta.
> Ciò nonostante, penso che la scelta della Rai sia dovuta a una questione gerarchica assai discutibile.


Invece io son convinto sia una punizione. Durante l'ultima telecronaca si è lasciato sfuggire una battuta ruvida nei confronti di qualcuno che lo avrà redarguito sul modo di commentare. Poi figuriamoci se in RAI badano a gerarchie tra i loro dipendenti. Chiudono trasmissioni la mattina per la sera.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (15 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Finalmente si potrà vedere una partita dell’Argentina senza dover togliere continuamente l’audio.


puoi sempre mettere i tappi alle orecchie


----------



## Blu71 (15 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> puoi sempre mettere i tappi alle orecchie



È più pratico premere il tasto mute


----------



## Blu71 (15 Dicembre 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> *Invece io son convinto sia una punizione*. Durante l'ultima telecronaca si è lasciato sfuggire una battuta ruvida nei confronti di qualcuno che lo avrà redarguito sul modo di commentare. Poi figuriamoci se in RAI badano a gerarchie tra i loro dipendenti. Chiudono trasmissioni la mattina per la sera.



È la finale contro la Francia, meglio evitare altre tensioni diplomatiche


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: in altro ambito, in altre circostanze, visto il clamore che si solleva ogni volta, nessuna tv al mondo rinuncerebbe ad avere Lele Adani telecronista per la finale, in quota Argentina, ovviamente. Ma qui c’è la serissima Rai, ci sono gerarchie da rispettare, la coppia principale è quella formata da Alberto Rimedio e Antonio Di Gennaro e la finale spetta a loro. Adani e Bizzotto commenteranno sabato quella per il terzo e quarto posto.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 4099


Ma quali gerarchie, si è giocato la finale facendo l'esaltato


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Dicembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> vado compeltamente contro corrente. Bizzotto-Adani sono 10 mila volte meglio di Rimedio-Di Gennaro, ma a occhi chiusi. Oltre ad essere più pimpanti conoscono anche qualche aneddoto interessante sul calcio e fanno qualche disamina. Rimedio è odioso, oltre che spudoratamente antu-milanista ma questo è un altro discorso, il suo compagno non sa assolutamente nulla e non va oltre il classico commento ridicolo. Solo in questa patria di raccomandati possono essere la prima voce della RAI. pazzesco. Veramente qui si preferisce RIMEDIO? bhò



Uno dei motivi per cui abbiamo vinto gli Europei è stato grazie a Bizzotto che ha sostituito Rimedio che aveva preso il Covid. 

Rimedio oltre che antipatico e incompetente porta pure una gran sfiga


----------



## numero 3 (15 Dicembre 2022)

La coppia migliore è Bizzotto Di Gennaro, qualche aneddoto detto dal primo e commento tecnico dell'ex giocatore


----------



## KILPIN_91 (15 Dicembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Uno dei motivi per cui abbiamo vinto gli Europei è stato grazie a Bizzotto che ha sostituito Rimedio che aveva preso il Covid.
> 
> Rimedio oltre che antipatico e incompetente porta pure una gran sfiga


Io lo chiamo Senza Rimedio


----------



## mil77 (15 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: in altro ambito, in altre circostanze, visto il clamore che si solleva ogni volta, nessuna tv al mondo rinuncerebbe ad avere Lele Adani telecronista per la finale, in quota Argentina, ovviamente. Ma qui c’è la serissima Rai, ci sono gerarchie da rispettare, la coppia principale è quella formata da Alberto Rimedio e Antonio Di Gennaro e la finale spetta a loro. Adani e Bizzotto commenteranno sabato quella per il terzo e quarto posto.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 4099


E x fortuna dire....personaggio irritante, costruito e falso...penso che dopo questo mondiale abbia finito la sua carriera di telecronista...


----------



## Jino (15 Dicembre 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Invece io son convinto sia una punizione. Durante l'ultima telecronaca si è lasciato sfuggire una battuta ruvida nei confronti di qualcuno che lo avrà redarguito sul modo di commentare. Poi figuriamoci se in RAI badano a gerarchie tra i loro dipendenti. Chiudono trasmissioni la mattina per la sera.



Ti dico una cosa di cui sono convinto al 99,99%.

Il numero di telecronache e quali di ogni dipendente vengono decise a tavolino prima, a maggior ragione la finale. Sicuramente a prescindere dalle squadra la finale e finalina si sapeva già a chi sarebbe spettata.


----------



## sampapot (16 Dicembre 2022)

mah...a me Adani non piace...è irritante....lontano anni luce da Pizzul e Martellini (per i più giovani è il telecronista dei mondiali di Spagna 1982)


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: in altro ambito, in altre circostanze, visto il clamore che si solleva ogni volta, nessuna tv al mondo rinuncerebbe ad avere Lele Adani telecronista per la finale, in quota Argentina, ovviamente. Ma qui c’è la serissima Rai, ci sono gerarchie da rispettare, la coppia principale è quella formata da Alberto Rimedio e Antonio Di Gennaro e la finale spetta a loro. Adani e Bizzotto commenteranno sabato quella per il terzo e quarto posto.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 4099



Visto che è così tifoso dell'Argentina, meglio così anche per lui. Se dovesse iniziare a pontificare live e poi vince la Francia sarebbe due volte distrutto. Così invece capitan ovvio parlerà solo a posteriori.


----------

